# Dad's Wyoming Elk



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Thought I'd post up a link to my Dad's elk he took this year in Wyoming unit 31. I didn't have time to resize the image, so here is the link:

http://www.huntaddicts.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=90

For those of you who aren't familiar with Wyoming, area 31 is the unit just east of Flaming Gorge, cedar country.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice! Sounds like he had a good hunt.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Tell your dad , Job well done............And,,,, that's The unit I've been trying to draw!!!

I'M in envy. :wink: :wink:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Tell your dad , Job well done............And,,,, that's The unit I've been trying to draw!!!
> 
> I'M in envy. :wink: :wink:


Goofy, I'll let him know. When you draw that unit let me know. I can tell you what we learned about it this year. There are a lot of bulls over there. But not a lot of big ones. I would say that top end on that unit is about 350. But there are only a few that would go that big. Dad saw one bull that was about 340, and a couple between 300-330. Other than that most were small sixes and smaller.

Good luck! Let me know when you draw.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

SV I realy appreciate the offer,,,might just take take up on it if I draw!

I know the situation up there, I'm just look'in for a 320 with my bow on my Wyoming PPs.
I'd be more than happy with that.


----------

